# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  {..Very Lovely Flowers

## ليلاس

*مسسسآء ـآلــورد للــ جميع ..*


*


















































**تحآيــآي ..*

----------

ايات الروح (05-23-2010)

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

صور حلوة 
وألوان احلى 
وعند الورد يقل  التعبييير

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعيني على البنفسج وروعة البنفسج
ورود في قمة الروعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على الطرح البنفسجي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حنين الايام

*صور حلوه* 
*يسلموا*

----------


## ليلاس

> صور حلوة 
> 
> وألوان احلى 
> وعند الورد يقل التعبييير



*حضورك الأح ـلى حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الطلة ..*

*منورة ..}*

*بــآقة ورد لكـِ ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> ياعيني على البنفسج وروعة البنفسج
> 
> ورود في قمة الروعة ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> على الطرح البنفسجي ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 
*الله يعآفيك و يوفقك حبوبـهـ ..*

*حضورك الأروع ..*

*تسلمين ع الإطلالة ..*

*لكـِ مني بــآقة البنفسج ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *صور حلوه* 
> *يسلموا*



*ربي يسلمك حبوبـهـ ..*

*حضورك الأح ـلى ..*

*بـآقة ورد لكـِ..}*

----------


## أموله

•
*•*
*يسلموـ" ليلاس حبيبتي*
*يعطيك العأإإإإإإإفيه ...!*
*تستاهلي وردهــ.؛*

*(:* 

*اموله*

----------


## عنيده

ماا جملك يا ورد ..

وما اجمل التعبير بك ..

يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياحلووو الورد وحلووو اللي حاطه*
*تسلميين ليلاس ع الصور الجميله*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*لآخلا ولاعدم غناتي*
*دمتي بسعااده*

----------


## ليلاس

> •
> *•*
> *يسلموـ" ليلاس حبيبتي*
> *يعطيك العأإإإإإإإفيه ...!*
> *تستاهلي وردهــ.؛*
> 
> *(:* 
> 
> *اموله*



 
*ربي يسلمك و يعآفيك حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الإطلالة اللطيفة..*

*منورة ..}*

*لكـِ بـآقة ورد ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> ماا جملك يا ورد ..
> 
> 
> وما اجمل التعبير بك .. 
> يعطيج العافيه خيتو .. 
> 
> موفقه لكل خير ..




*الله يعآفيك و يوفقك حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور اللطيف ..*

*منورة ..}*

*لكـِ مجموعة ورود ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *ياحلووو الورد وحلووو اللي حاطه*
> 
> *عيونكـ الأح ـلى ..*
> *تسلميين ليلاس ع الصور الجميله*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
> *لآخلا ولاعدم غناتي*
> *دمتي بسعااده*



 
*الله يسلمك و يعآفيك يــ الغآلية ..*

*حضورك الأجمل ..*

*منورة ..}*

*دمتي بــ محبهـ ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حركات

----------


## كــاريس

مررة حلويين

تسلمي يـــآ ((وردة ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلوين ..*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه* 

*مودتي..*

----------


## ليلاس

> حركات




*يسلمووا حبيبتي ..*

*ع الحضور اللطيف ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> مررة حلويين
> 
> تسلمي يـــآ ((وردة ..~



*الله يسلمك حبوبـهـ ..*


*حضورك الأح ــلى قمر ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *حلوين ..*
> 
> *يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*  
> 
> *مودتي..*



 
*الله يعآفيك يـــ الغآلية ..*

*حضورك الأحلى ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------

